# my new 4x4



## pier_man0909 (Feb 28, 2006)

well fellas, I bought my 4x4 tonight about 5 hours ago.

2005 Toyota Tundra SR5 crew cab with a 6' bed and 16,500 miles on it. oh, forgot the coolest feature...the rear window is a power window! that will make it a lot better for when I put a cap on the back I will have room for those 9' tip sectons. hopefully now that I have more access and am not relying on people for beach access I can be on the "front lines of combat" a lot more often. hope to see you all on the beach.


----------



## 1BadF350 (Jul 19, 2006)

I like the idea of the power rear window, it's a shame it came with a Toyota attached to it. 

Just kidding boss. Sounds like a great beach truck.


----------



## longcast (Jan 9, 2005)

Well done. I will look in the room downstairs to see if I have a donut for the window gap. Don't get an Aluminum cap, it will corrode very fast once it is blasted with salt water. Stop by on your next trip, & I will follow you out to help get your tire pressures figured out, and all the other stuff.
Jim


----------

